# Big ol' box of gear found on Hwy 24 today!!!



## KassyLane (Aug 30, 2014)

Hey! Some irreplaceable gear was found on the side of highway 24 near the 285 junction. It's come into my possession now! 

It's a big box labeled "winter jackets" containing a bag, containing gear. No name or number.. Give me a call to identify it and claim it!! 


412.735.8292







412.735.8292
KassyCall
Send SMS
Add to Skype
You'll need Skype CreditFree via Skype


----------



## Blazerboy (Jul 17, 2014)

Was that a black tote with 3 Pfd's in it maybe a 12' cam strap?
One PDF was blue and gold Ava other 2 blue and black non descipt


----------

